# Service registration is missing or corrupt



## Grizzly60

I know little to nothing about computers, this is actually the first one I've ever owned. I ran some sort of check on it and I got a bunch of messages saying various problems were fixed, but there was one that said service registration is missing or corrupt problem with BITS service: the requested service has already been started, more help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 2182. It also said collected file/filename: checkSURLog.cab My question is what is this and how do I fix it? Any help would be greatly appreciated! I bought this so I can take classes, being that I've never been to college and I do not want a broke notebook. I can't afford another one. Lol. Thanks.


----------



## good grief

When you say, "I ran some sort of check on it..." what exactly do you mean? Was this with a third party application?


----------



## Grizzly60

No it was from the laptops settings. I believe it was some sort of Windows update file check. Im not sure how I got to it but it was through the settings.


----------



## Grizzly60

good grief said:


> When you say, "I ran some sort of check on it..." what exactly do you mean? Was this with a third party application?


No it was through the settings I believe it was a Windows 10 update file check of some sort


----------

